# How guppies are born? Watch my female guppy giving birth



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

How guppies are born? Watch my female guppy giving birth:

https://youtu.be/nPGEn8s_eRs


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks ?


----------

